# Old Cameras and Images Produced



## P Bailey (Dec 24, 2003)

Check out my web site. You may be surprised at what  old cameras are capable of.
http://www.p-bailey.net


----------



## Darfion (Dec 25, 2003)

Well impressed by the photo's made by the old cameras. I'd struggle to produce shots like that with my new un


----------



## jenny (Dec 30, 2003)

I love photos taken by old cameras -  and toy cameras too!

Nice to meet another vintage camera enthusiast. I love your collection. Mine pales in comparison- with about 13 or so.  

My favorite is the Polaroid Land camera.

Just out of curiosity, where do you get most of your equipment?


----------

